# Anti Sleep in Nissan Tiida?



## A_team (Oct 8, 2014)

Hey all,

I was super tired whilst driving the other day, had the radio on and the aircon turned up to the highest setting but still started to doze off while driving.
I either dreamed it, or the radio switched to loud music for a few seconds and the screen showed the text "alarm" - did my car pick up my sleepiness, or is it coincidence and the alarm was for something else?
Thanks,
A


----------



## Analognerd (Oct 5, 2014)

*I will be looking for that answer also. What year did autos start doing that?
I fine that eating chips or something keeps me awake.
I will be buying a old Sentra and one of the thing I don't like about it is there is no room for a comfy sleep at a rest stop or for what ever reason you need to stretch out.
Like camping folks or just need to get out of your crazy Apt. for some sleep.*


----------



## Analognerd (Oct 5, 2014)

I took a quick look and I saw no Factory installed anti sleep device. There is an app that works with the camera on some phones but will it turn up your radio?-I don't think it could. What I did fine is on the Titans radio there is a device that is called a SSV or speed sensitive vol. This will automated an increase in the radios vol. when you speed up and some radios you can pre set just how loud that vol. increase you want. I'm thinking yours is set to full vol. and you speeded up to that automated vol. increase point.
Ya, this would be a from beyond something I wouldn't for-get. Can you do it again? only fake it out. Is there something Nissan is not telling us for fear we wont buy?


----------



## BenFoster (Feb 19, 2015)

I know sensors and safety have come a long way in vehicles, but I think you may have dreamed it.


----------

